# Space Food



## RUDy (Oct 27, 2008)

I remember back in the 90's they sold "Space Food" which was foil packets of dried fruit and dried ice cream. I can't remember what all they had. Do any of y'all remember those? I was thinking they would be good to have in a survival kit but I'm not sure what they are called so I can search online for them. Does anybody know where I can get them or at least look into prices, etc.


----------



## coinguy (Oct 13, 2008)

RUDy said:


> I remember back in the 90's they sold "Space Food" which was foil packets of dried fruit and dried ice cream. I can't remember what all they had. Do any of y'all remember those? I was thinking they would be good to have in a survival kit but I'm not sure what they are called so I can search online for them. Does anybody know where I can get them or at least look into prices, etc.


You may be thinking of freeze dried packets. I used to sell them in my store years ago, and would often rehydrate some for lunch. Mountain House still makes them for camp food, and there are many distributors for them.

Another thing you don't see anymore is retort packs. These were foil packs of wet pack food that had been irradiated. This killed all of the things that would spoil meat and veggies. I bought a pick up full of them one time, things like salisbury steaks, beef stew and sweet and sour pork. This technology was created for cancer patients who had to have sterile food. It was made in Canada. I have searched on the net and cannot find them anymore. Shelf live was many years. Sadly, I sold or ate all that I had.

G


----------



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm an old fart, so I remember 'Tang' and dehydrated 'Ice Cream'... Seemed like an Oxymoron then... And still does!

Not just 'Dried' but Dehydrated food of all kinds are still being made...
(dried is like trial mix or jerky, the actual Dehydrated and metal foil packed stuff you are talking about can't be made at home with a 'Dehydrator' is what I assume you are looking for..)

Like Coil Guy said, backpacker supply places will have about anything you could want from 'Chocolate Ice Cream' to 'Dehydrated' Beer, believe that or not!
I haven't tried it, but you just KNOW that's got to be some _Good Stuff!_


----------



## lisat (Oct 22, 2008)

Boy I remember the freeze dried food when it first came out. It was when the astronauts were using Tang and freeze dried ice cream. My parents brought it home for us to try. Yuck. And we used similar goods in our backpacking days. These foods have come along way since. Try CampMor or Honeyville Grain, both online. Both have a good selection of various types of preserved foods.


----------



## threadfather (Nov 6, 2008)

Is astronaut food actually nutritious? I thought it was just stuff for children to eat at NASA.


----------



## Topanga (Nov 6, 2008)

What does irradiated mean?

Dehydrated beer??? What???? Now that is what I need in my emergency kit!!!


----------

